# Suche neues Notebook



## Guste (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Suche gerade ein neues Notebook. Gibt ja eine risige Auswahl. Asus, Lenovo u.a. bieten ja zig Modelle an. Was setzt Ihr so ein.
Seriell 9-polig wäre nicht schlecht.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein HP Elite Book mit Win 7 Pro 64-bit, 16 GB RAM. Ist sehr leistungstark, aber auch ein bisschen schwer.
Kein Serielle Schnittstelle, aber wenn ich (sehr selten) so ein brauche gibts es USB-Seriell Wandler.


----------



## Guste (12 Juni 2012)

Danke das mit dem Usb-Seriell ist klar


----------



## tnt369 (12 Juni 2012)

Dell Latitude E6520 mit dem Legacy Eypansion Port, das ist eine schmale und leichte Dockingeinheit, die sich unten an das Notebook
anklipsen läßt und seriell, parallel und andere Schnittstellen zur Verfügung stellt.
Diese sind "echte" Schnittstellen, so daß daran z.B. die S5 (seriell) oder auch Parallel-Port-Doungles laufen.


----------



## GLT (12 Juni 2012)

Fujitsu Lifebook u. HP - wegen serieller.
Die USB-Wandler funktionieren nicht 100% in allen Anwendungen.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Docking Station ist eine gute Idée.
Nicht nur wegen den Bedarf für eine 'echte' serielle Schnittstelle, aber auch für wenn man eine zweite Bildschirm anhängen will.
Bei mein letzten Projekt hatte ich mein Docking Station mit. Damit hatte ich vor-ort eine echte Tastatur, und zwei Bildschirme, ein 19" und ein 24". Hat enorm geholfen für das Arbeit mit WinCC Flexible.


----------



## Guste (12 Juni 2012)

Also das mit der Dockingstation gefällt mir gut. Die Druckerschnittstelle benötige ich j auch noch. (Dongle)
Und wie schon die Erfahrung sagr das serille über USB gelingt nicht immer.
Dann noch ne sichere S7 Schnittstelle (MPI, Profibus auch für 840D) welche ist da am problemlosesten. Das mit Kabel und Kästchen hier und Käschten da ist nicht so meine Sache.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2012)

Guste schrieb:


> Dann noch ne sichere S7 Schnittstelle (MPI, Profibus auch für 840D) welche ist da am problemlosesten. Das mit Kabel und Kästchen hier und Käschten da ist nicht so meine Sache.


Also z.B. Deltalogic hat ein Teil, das kann MPI und Profibus und dazu noch gut und zuverlässig auch an 840D über Ethernet.
Für serielle Anschlüsse gibt es gute und zuverlässige USB <-> RS232/V24 Adapter.
Mit einem Teil für 5 € Kann man nicht alle Funktionen erwarten, doch ab ca 20€ gibt es solche DInger, auch für AS511 und S5.

Wer will und kann eine Dockingstation im Flieger nehmen?

Irgendwann muss man sich von den alten Dingen verabschieden und sich der Suche nach Lösungen für die Zukunft widmen.


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juni 2012)

> Wer will und kann eine Dockingstation im Flieger nehmen?


 Im Flieger programmiere ich selten (und den Flieger programmiere ich eigentlich gar nicht 



> Irgendwann muss man sich von den alten Dingen verabschieden und sich der Suche nach Lösungen für die Zukunft widmen.


Nur dass meine Kunden das anders sehen und ihre funktionierenden Steuerungen deswegen nicht rauswerfen nur weil ich den falschen ("modernen") PC habe


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Juni 2012)

Die "alten" Programme laufen z.T. auch nicht unter WIN 7.

Ich habe alte Zöpfe abgeschnitten und auf ein modernes laptop von der Stange gesetzt. (ohne RS232)
Wenn ich zu den Kunden mit den "alten" Sachen muss, hole ich das alte laptop nochmal raus.


----------



## Guste (13 Juni 2012)

Win 7 nehm ich noch nicht. Alle meine bisherigen Programme laufen unter XP SP3. Und solange das funzt wart ich auf Win 8 oder Win9...
Ich bin ja schon froh, daß die älteren Programm (z. B Indramat 8 Jahre alt) auf XP SP3 laufen.
Ja und die alten Zöpfe abschneiden. Funktionstüchtige Maschinen, die zeitgerecht produzieren müssen ,auf den Müll schmeißen? In der Schule geht das schon.


----------



## zotos (13 Juni 2012)

Guste schrieb:


> ...
> Alle meine bisherigen Programme laufen unter XP SP3. Und solange das funzt wart ich auf Win 8 oder Win9...


Warum brauchst Du dann ein neues Notebook?

Wenn das alte zu langsam ist, kauf dir eine Rennmaschine die wird dann aber mit Win7 64bit laufen. Mit VM gehts dann an die "alten" Programme" ggf. altes Notebook in der Hinterhand.

Wenn die alte Maschine leider defekt ist aber ansonsten gereicht hat kauf Dir was vergleichbares auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für wenige Euros.

Die Anforderungen sind anscheinend unterschiedlich.


----------



## MSB (13 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wer will und kann eine Dockingstation im Flieger nehmen?


Also ich kann dir sagen, das der oben angesprochene Dell Legacy Expansion Port Dauergast an meinem Laptop ist, aus 2 Gründen:
- ich muss ihn nicht rauskramen wenn ich ihn brauche
- Der Laptop wird hinten ca. 2 cm angehoben, was eine für mich ergonomischere (leicht schräge) Tastaturstellung bedeutet

Das Ding ist auch im Flugzeug absolut kein Thema ...


----------



## Guste (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Es geht weiter

Hallo Zotos. Ich muß ja irgend wie an die Prozesssicherheit denken. Drum ein neues Notebook. Das alte hab ich dann als Reserve.
WinCC u.s.w schlucken eben doch Speicherplatz und Rechenleistung.
Was halte Ihr vom HP Elitebook 8560p -LG732EA

mit Dockingst.  Advance
Bringt es Probleme mit Dongle an der Druckerschnittstelle


----------



## ALgG (21 Juni 2012)

Ein ewig altes und immer wieder neues Thema.
Wird auch immer wieder in Oldtimer Fachzeitschriften behandelt.

Laptop = Werkzeug

Es macht ja keinen Sinn mit einem 10er Maulschlüssel eine 17er Mutter zu lösen....

Leider ein echt heftiger Preis

http://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/fully-rugged-laptop-toughbook-31.asp

wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte....


ansonsten, treibt bitte nicht die Preise für die alten Laptops in die Höhe:evil:


----------



## UniMog (2 Juli 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das mit dem Docking Station ist eine gute Idée.
> Nicht nur wegen den Bedarf für eine 'echte' serielle Schnittstelle, aber auch für wenn man eine zweite Bildschirm anhängen will.
> Bei mein letzten Projekt hatte ich mein Docking Station mit. Damit hatte ich vor-ort eine echte Tastatur, und zwei Bildschirme, ein 19" und ein 24". Hat enorm geholfen für das Arbeit mit WinCC Flexible.



Ganz meine Meinung schon seit Jahren........... ohne zweiten Bildschirm bei etwas längerem "vor Ort" möchte ich nicht sein....... und in 2-3 Jahren wenn TIA richtig kommt nehm ich den 30" mit...lach


----------



## UniMog (2 Juli 2012)

ALgG schrieb:


> Ein ewig altes und immer wieder neues Thema.
> Wird auch immer wieder in Oldtimer Fachzeitschriften behandelt.
> 
> Laptop = Werkzeug
> ...



Was willst du denn mit  13.1" Display... ????? Dann lieber IPhone... ne mal im ernst bei mir kann das Display nicht groß genug sein..... meine 17,3 wären besser 24..als Laptop


----------



## PCE-5Smp (7 Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,
bei uns in der firma wird ausschließlich auf schenker notebooks gesetzt.
wir müssen zwar jedesmal eine wunschliste ausfüllen und rund einen monat warten, aber dann kommt einem der empfang wie weihnachten vor.
meine büchse ist zB ausschließlich für werbevorführungen beim kunden konzipiert.
und da werden schonmal bis zu 8 vm's benötigt, wincc als leitwarte dazu.
da hat schenker ganz ordentlich was zusammengestellt. 2 x xeon-cpu, 24gb ram, 3 x 630 gb ssd, zusätzlichen parallel-port, rs-232, rs485, sogar ein ir-port ist dabei.
ob der preis die ausstattung und den nutzen rechtfertigt entscheidet natürlich das damit erwirtschaftete umsatzvolumen.


----------



## nekron (7 Juli 2012)

Also bevor ich einen 6kg Boliden mit mir rumtragen würde, dann doch lieber eine Farm in der Firma,dank heutiger schneller internetzugaenge sollte das ja Remote nicht das Problem sein ....

Also ich habe in meinem leben einmal einen mit einer Schenker-Kiste gesehen, nee danke ... Ich möchte mit unterm Arm geklemmten Laptop "frisch" in der Kantine ankommen und nicht noch vorher Duschen müssen ..

Ist wohl wie Porsche fahren 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Beginner09 (7 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann von Panasonic das TUOGHBOOK empfehlen CF-52 oder CF-XXX.
Es hat und kann alles was man brauchst - aber schaut es euch selbst an.

Ich hatte auch schon das neue Siemens M3, das TOUGHBOOK ist aber um Welten besser.


Schönes Wöchenende!


----------

